# Speedometer got off by 2.5



## ayliniemi (Dec 20, 2019)

Some how suddenly my analog speedometer in my 2018 Diesel Cruze got off by plus 2.5 mpg. With the car off it sits at 2.5 mph.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Strange...should still be under warranty, no?


----------



## ayliniemi (Dec 20, 2019)

Today it is spot-on.


----------

